
I need to run the tests on Master before deploy? - rafaelgss
Considering a project that only can be merged to master on Pull Requests, and the tests run on each branch before the merge. Why I do need to run the tests in the master branch before deploy?
======
Kinrany
You might want to use a bot like Bors [1] that creates and tests a merge
commit before pushing it to master.

[1]:
[https://graydon2.dreamwidth.org/1597.html](https://graydon2.dreamwidth.org/1597.html)

------
kjhkjhkjhkjh
well how many people are committing code and can you merge a PR that is not
fully rebased on the trunk/master?

there are definitely ways for this to fail.

